# Making weights



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

looking for suggestions on equipment for making sinkers and jigs. I have the molds I want. What's the best set up for melting lead in bulk?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Easiest way to melt lead in bulk is to use a deep fryer and a cast iron pot/pan. You can usually find them at garage sales or off craigslist. I usually melt down big chunks of lead that way and skim the garbage off. Then I use a large ladle to pour big sinkers or transfer it to a lee production pot and pour it that way. If you aren't planning to pour right away you can also buy some cheap small muffin tins and I will melt down the lead in bulk and then transfer it to the muffin tins and that way you will have smaller uniform pieces to use later in your melting pots.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

it doesn't have to be a real sophisticated setup, I've used an old metal pot and a propane burner ... also have one of those Lee pots, the open flame works faster ... muffin tins idea is a good idea, I have a little ingot maker I got somewhere years ago, makes 16oz bars


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Personally I would go for a Lee Productioon Pot IV or pro 4-20. Both are economical and hard to beat for casting jigs and sinker as well as bullets


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just about any pot on a propane burner will work for melting large amounts of lead. but for doing jigs, barrel sinkers, and no roll sinkers I've found the lee 10# pot to do a great job. I bought the 20# pot when my old 10# pot got damaged down in the pole barn when one of my son's big speakers fell on it. I found the 20# pot was harder to align the molds up with the pour spout than the 10#. so I sold the 20# and bought another 10# pot. I can pour all the sinkers I want with the 10# pot. the 10# pot is 64.00 on ebay.
sherman


----------

